# Packing Cubes



## debbie in seattle (Aug 8, 2017)

Thinking on buying some.    Anyone have any advice on sizes to get and brand?

thanks!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 11, 2017)

What are packing cubes?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2017)

What are  packing cubes?


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2017)

My guess is that they are the same or are similar to a storage bin.


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2017)

I've never used packing cubes but I did buy some of those compression bags.  They all leaked.  Now I just use big ziplock bags (the 2 and 3-gallon size).  I'll pack each outfit, including underwear, in one bag, press it down and drop it in the suitcase.  Dirty clothes go back into the ziplocks and squeezed as free of air as possible.  This works for me.


----------

